# Steel Reserve 211 does not seem to be a Ice beer



## Steel Reserve (Jan 9, 2014)

Steel Reserve does not upset my tummy like the Beast and does not have that off taste....To me it seems to be more of a heavy lager like the ol Harley Davidson Beer. Its a good winter warmer
Whats your guys call on this?


----------



## JillyBoe (Jan 9, 2014)

It sits well in my stomach. It's not what I'd call a dank brew but it'll do the job for cheap! 
I'm not a fan of ice beers but I do enjoy Icehouse.


----------



## BelCh (Jan 9, 2014)

I love stillie's ...


----------



## JillyBoe (Jan 9, 2014)

♫Thank you Steel Reserve, ol 211. Cheap ass malt liqour got me at 7-11. The sidewalk start to feel good to me, Ima chew your ear off if you disturb my sleep. Thank you Steel Reserve, ol 211...♫

*to the tune of "Ol Number Seven"- Devil Makes Three


----------



## Tude (Jan 9, 2014)

^^ LOL are you singing this?


----------



## JillyBoe (Jan 9, 2014)

Nope. Talking in tune.


----------



## Desperado Deluxe (Jan 10, 2014)

Give me whisky I'm fine. Give me rum and I'm fine. Give me three or four two elevens and ill burn the fucking town down. Usually drink hurricanes. 211 is way too malty for me. Tho I try to avoid the cheap crap altogether. One high gravity I do like tho is Dog Bite but its really hard to find.


----------



## Flash Light (Jan 14, 2014)

Freinds dont let Freinds drink Bud Light. Bud light was developed for young women in heat at the CLUB so that they take some strange guy home and fuck him and then claim to there puritanical christion girlfreinds that she was drunk---when in fact she was a freak and just horney


----------

